# A GREAT day for Johnson-Haus



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Today hubby and Arko trialed for their BH. It was a beautiful routine and the judge (Mike Hamilton) loved Arko.  One of the things he said was that Arko had perfect positioning and focus. 

Also Volf v. Jonson-Haus and his owner passed their BH with a beautiful routine as well. 

Congrats to both!!! :wub:

Pictures to follow in the next day or so.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats guys~ Quite the day!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats! Sorry I missed it! Will you guys be there tomorrow too??? If so, will see you then!

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to everybody and their dogs


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow that is a great day! Congratz to everyone!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Always nice to hear such comments. Congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great day ! Congrats


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats Carolina! Great job!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all, it was a great day and 2 other group/club members of ours took high SchH 1 and high BH. Congrats to both of them as well... Terry and Art. 

The judge, Mike Hamilton, had nothing but great things to say about our training program  and he told us to keep up! The best SchH 1 routine and the best 3 BHs were all from our group.  :thumbup:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats to you all! What a great day..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Art's BH was gorgeous! Congrats to him again.....it was great to see Art, Cindy, Terry and Molly...enjoyed the day with them....

hope your girls are ok Carolina!!!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are good, thanks Lee!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's great!!!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Unfortunately we do not have video of the Zeno sons " Vulf & Christine" BH. The judge said it was very powerful but noisy. But I would expect nothing less from a Zeno son. I'm more proud of them getting their first title together than Arko's BH..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is the video of Arko's BH...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice working dog!


----------

